# olive oil in dog´s food??



## samir (Feb 26, 2007)

Hiiiiiii.... I’m new around here. I have a dog named samir! He is a black labrador. I think his fur isn´t as soft as it should be ( you can see what i´m talking about here: http://www.vivapets.com/petsite.php?id=1044 ) I got a tip from a friend who said that a little bit of olive oil in his food would be good for that..but do they like that? doesn´t it get a little bit sticky? Thanks in advance


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of using human products with are animals, but if you have to decanted oil is what you should use and find the right dose to give your dog (goes by weight). Otherwise Grizzlies Salmon Oil is a great product and will give you the omegas that you need, and the proper doses to give it in. 

Having your dog on a good food will help with keeping his skin and coat in top condition. What are you feeding your dog now?


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

I give Tess (8 year old lab cross) a few drops of cod liver oil on her food, to help with her stiff joints. It also makes her coat nice and glossy! I just buy human food supplement (without the lemon flavour!).


----------



## Chloef_2799 (Feb 1, 2007)

I bake cookies, muffins and cakes for my dogs sometimes and I use olive oil in the recipes. If you want an oil that will make your dogs skin and coat healthier and softer go with fish oils. Cod liver oil, salmon oil whatever. They are high in omega 3 and 6 fatty acids which benefit coat and skin. A few drops will suffice, ask you vet how much you should give to your dog, they can give you a pretty good idea. Vitamin E and A are also good for the skin and coat. IF your dog is eating a good quality dog food that can also make a difference.


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

I give my guys 1TBS of olive oil with their meal every day. This was recommended to me by a dog nutritionist and has worked very well!


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

i give my lab and my lhasa everning primrose oils each day and sometimes use olive oil as well, i dont like codliver oil as it has a high amount of vitamin a which can saty and build up in the body and everning primrose and omeaga oils have the right amount of vit e to help the body absorbe the oils 

xxxxx


----------



## Doberdude (Dec 23, 2006)

raw egg yoke works for me!


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

ahh i had forgot about the raw egg it dose work a treat 


xxx


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i give a TBSP of olive oil in my dogs food daily along w/ 1/2 TBSP of brewers yeast, an egg once a wk and Missing Link nightly as well......my dogs coats are soft, shiny, very little shedding, and "bouncy"......and the black is as black as can be/white as white as fresh snow (well, except where the black spotting is )


----------



## my2bullies (Feb 21, 2007)

I add salmon oil to their food or fish oil. Whatever you give you need to make sure it has both Omega 3 & 6 in it for it to properly work.


----------

